# Creepy Saloon Music



## lunchinn (Oct 21, 2007)

I'm doing a western theme this year in my small yard haunt. My front porch is going to be the saloon. Looking for some creepy piano music. Any ideas on where to look?

Brenda


----------



## Halloweiner (Oct 2, 2003)

Just try googling creepy sallon piano music or something like that.


----------



## FeelNecro (Sep 28, 2008)

lunchinn said:


> I'm doing a western theme this year in my small yard haunt. My front porch is going to be the saloon. Looking for some creepy piano music. Any ideas on where to look?
> 
> Brenda


Hey Brenda,
That`s a great idea you`ve got there. I was planning the same theme this year. Kind of a haunted ghost town thingy with an old horse drawn hearse and gunslinging skellies and such. 
If I run across some creepy honky-tonk piano music I`ll be sure and let ya know. I`ve got something in mind like a slowed down version of "Camp Town Ladies" in a weird minor key or something. Gonna work on that .......... !!!!!


----------



## Mr.PumpkinGrin (Mar 22, 2009)

Last year when I built my Haunted Wild West Saloon and such, I looked all over for a haunted honky tonk but had a rought time finding one. So I actually took some old honky tonk songs from iTunes, stuck onto a simple music making program, softened the music in the background and added creepy noises here and there, creaks, glasses breaking, and that actually came out really well! Good luck! The Wild West is fun!


----------



## lunchinn (Oct 21, 2007)

Thanks for the suggestions. Unfortunately the music programs boggle my mind. I can build stuff but when it comes to computers forget it. So i have asked my teen daughters friend who is in a band to help me out. I gave him a few examples of what I was looking for & asked him to tansform it into creepy! Teenagers are brilliant sometimes. I'll let you know what he comes up with.
Mr PumpkinGrin-loved your westernpics! Have any night shots? Love to see them.
Brenda


----------



## LV Scott T (Aug 14, 2007)

I did something similar years ago for some funeral parlor music. I downloaded several classic rock songs in Midi format and edited them with a simple Midi editor. I eliminated all but the lead track then changed that instrument to church organ (I'm sure they have honky tonk piano as well). I also slowed the tempo down a bit. The result was songs like Hotel California played funeral parlor style! I loved the look of people tilting their heads while listening, because they sorta recognized the songs, but not quite!

Anyway, this is actually a very simple technique, since it requires almost no artistry. You just click a few buttons. See if your daughter's friend has a Midi editor.

Then, if you want to really make it creepy, load it into a music editor (I like GoldWave) and change the pitch to slightly flat.

Oh, and we are also doing the same theme this year with a Ghost Town facade. To get an idea on what scale, check out our past facades.


----------



## nightrideproductions (Jun 1, 2008)

Here's an old thread, but the link to the file is dead. You can try asking HalloweenBob if he still has the file.

http://www.halloweenforum.com/halloween-props/63375-off-key-piano-music.html

Or..I found these..you can try mixing some together with a ragtime-type song, here
freesound :: view sample :: Old sick piano 01.wav
freesound :: view sample :: lo mallets 2.ogg
freesound :: view sample :: eeriepiano01.wav
freesound :: view sample :: piano_impression1.aif
freesound :: view sample :: detuned_piano_impression1_2.aif

(You can download them by signing up for a free account)


----------



## Mr.PumpkinGrin (Mar 22, 2009)

lunchinn said:


> Thanks for the suggestions. Unfortunately the music programs boggle my mind. I can build stuff but when it comes to computers forget it. So i have asked my teen daughters friend who is in a band to help me out. I gave him a few examples of what I was looking for & asked him to tansform it into creepy! Teenagers are brilliant sometimes. I'll let you know what he comes up with.
> Mr PumpkinGrin-loved your westernpics! Have any night shots? Love to see them.
> Brenda


No, unforutnately I don't... the only ones at night I have are of our pumpkins.... what a 'tard I am.... it was awesome though. The Saloon was on fire, so we had simulated fire inside and billowing smoke. Part of the roof fell too.


----------



## lunchinn (Oct 21, 2007)

Thanks for all your suggestions. I actually might give this music editor thing a try. I'll let you know what I come up with.
thanks!


----------

